# Bellezza



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

Certamente non vorremmo il Giudizio Universale sul nostro soffitto, ma riconosciamo tutti che è un’opera meravigliosa.
Vale la stessa cosa per le persone.
Ovviamente in una relazione contano mille volte di più affinità e comprensione e anche l’attrazione verso di noi e se non siamo Angelina Jolie o almeno  Jennifer Aniston è difficile che Brad Pitt ci noti. Ma potrebbe anche non essere il nostro ideale, però mi pare assurdo dire che non è bello.
Mi ricordo che mio padre diceva che non vedeva la differenza di bellezza negli uomini. Allora gli avevo chiesto chi tra due attori, uno riconosciuto come bello e uno potenzialmente affascinante, ma brutto, se fossero stati suoi amici, avrebbe presentato senza timori a una “fidanzata“ (prescindendo dal rapporto matrimoniale e, di conseguenza, tutti gli altri fattori). Si è messo a ridere. 
Quindi, prescindendo da tutti gli altri elementi importanti per una relazione, e dalla attrazione, che dipende anche dalla attribuzione di mascolinità (per gli uomini femminilità) davvero se ci capitasse di incrociare il clone di Pitt o Clooney o Delon o altri divi resteremmo indifferenti? E non ne riconosciamo la oggettiva bellezza?
Boh


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)




----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2022)

Quando uno è bello, è bello. Io li guardo eccome! Come un bel quadro, appunto. Anche se poi non lo appenderei mai in casa mia. Il quadro


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

Chi è bello?


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando uno è bello, è bello. Io li guardo eccome! Come un bel quadro, appunto. Anche se poi non lo appenderei mai in casa mia. Il quadro


democrisitana


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente non vorremmo il Giudizio Universale sul nostro soffitto, ma riconosciamo tutti che è un’opera meravigliosa.
> Vale la stessa cosa per le persone.
> Ovviamente in una relazione contano mille volte di più affinità e comprensione e anche l’attrazione verso di noi e se non siamo Angelina Jolie o almeno  Jennifer Aniston è difficile che Brad Pitt ci noti. Ma potrebbe anche non essere il nostro ideale, però mi pare assurdo dire che non è bello.
> Mi ricordo che mio padre diceva che non vedeva la differenza di bellezza negli uomini. Allora gli avevo chiesto chi tra due attori, uno riconosciuto come bello e uno potenzialmente affascinante, ma brutto, se fossero stati suoi amici, avrebbe presentato senza timori a una “fidanzata“ (prescindendo dal rapporto matrimoniale e, di conseguenza, tutti gli altri fattori). Si è messo a ridere.
> ...


La oggettiva bellezza a me non suscita in automatico attrazione... Mi è capitato diverse volte di uscire con uomini oggettivamente belli ma con cui non sono arrivata neppure al primo bacio...mi accorgevo subito che non mi attiravano per niente...di contro ho conosciuto uomini che non erano un granché di bellezza ma che avevano un modo di approcciarsi con me che mi eccitava molto.


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente non vorremmo il Giudizio Universale sul nostro soffitto, ma riconosciamo tutti che è un’opera meravigliosa.
> Vale la stessa cosa per le persone.
> Ovviamente in una relazione contano mille volte di più affinità e comprensione e anche l’attrazione verso di noi e se non siamo Angelina Jolie o almeno  Jennifer Aniston è difficile che Brad Pitt ci noti. Ma potrebbe anche non essere il nostro ideale, però mi pare assurdo dire che non è bello.
> Mi ricordo che mio padre diceva che non vedeva la differenza di bellezza negli uomini. Allora gli avevo chiesto chi tra due attori, uno riconosciuto come bello e uno potenzialmente affascinante, ma brutto, se fossero stati suoi amici, avrebbe presentato senza timori a una “fidanzata“ (prescindendo dal rapporto matrimoniale e, di conseguenza, tutti gli altri fattori). Si è messo a ridere.
> ...


Io alla bellezza non resto indifferente.
Ieri sera pur essendo al tavolo con due belle ragazze non ce l'ho fatta a non notare la cameriera bionda, che aveva un fisico decisamente notevole, ben esaltato dai jeans di colore chiaro.
Però a questo puntoi entriamo in uno dei soliti temi privi del tutto di conclusione pacifica:  proprio ieri sera si discuteva dello stesso argomento e una ragazza ha affermato che Brad Pitt non le faceva sangue, indicando una serie di comprensibili motivi.
Sembrerà assurdo, ma lo trovo comprensibile.
Io la differenza di bellezza tra gli uomini la vedo, comunque.
La bellezza con l'attrazione c'entra relativamente.


----------



## Angie17 (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La oggettiva bellezza a me non suscita in automatico attrazione... Mi è capitato diverse volte di uscire con uomini oggettivamente belli ma con cui non sono arrivata neppure al primo bacio...mi accorgevo subito che non mi attiravano per niente...di contro ho conosciuto uomini che non erano un granché di bellezza ma che avevano un modo di approcciarsi con me che mi eccitava molto.


E' il problema dei belli, non si applicano. Essendo stati "benedetti" da madre natura, nella maggior parte dei casi pensano che basti solo quello e li si fermano proprio.


danny ha detto:


> Io alla bellezza non resto indifferente.
> Ieri sera pur essendo al tavolo con due belle ragazze non ce l'ho fatta a non notare la cameriera bionda, che aveva un fisico decisamente notevole, ben esaltato dai jeans di colore chiaro.
> Però a questo puntoi entriamo in uno dei soliti temi privi del tutto di conclusione pacifica:  proprio ieri sera si discuteva dello stesso argomento e una ragazza ha affermato che Brad Pitt non le faceva sangue, indicando una serie di comprensibili motivi.
> Sembrerà assurdo, ma lo trovo comprensibile.
> ...


Anche a me Brad Pitt non ha fatto sangue, soprattutto da giovane, adesso con l'età è migliorato un po', ha sempre rappresentato la classica bellezza da "patatone" americano. Tra gli  attori  Andy Garcia da giovane per me era semplicemente irresistibile.. il prototipo della bellezza biondo con occhi azzurri per me rimarrà per sempre Steve McQueen, non per niente era soprannominato "The King of cool" ..


----------



## omicron (3 Novembre 2022)

Il bello io lo guardo, eccome se lo guardo e faccio pure commenti triviali
Da qui a provare attrazione sessuale ce ne corre, per me non è legata all’aspetto ma ad altro, l’intelligenza è la cosa per me più attizzante
Quindi bello o brutto poco importa , se ha la testa vuota io giro al largo
Quando l’ho trovato bello e intelligente (e che mi ci stava), non me lo sono fatto scappare

Poi quelli tutti perfetti i non mi piacciono
per dire a me piace hugh jackman solo se fa wolverine


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2022)

Il bello lo vedo e lo guardo. Se non lo conosco non ne sono attratta


----------



## Reginatriste72 (3 Novembre 2022)

A me piace molto Brad, lo trovo bello e anche molto affascinante… poi la bellezza è molto soggettiva secondo me. La mia nonna diceva non è bello ciò che è bello ma ciò che piace. Io preferisco gli uomini affascinanti, che hanno  altre qualità oltre alla bellezza che poi sfiorisce con gli anni. Poi ovvio che le “cose” belle su guardano.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La oggettiva bellezza a me non suscita in automatico attrazione... Mi è capitato diverse volte di uscire con uomini oggettivamente belli ma con cui non sono arrivata neppure al primo bacio...mi accorgevo subito che non mi attiravano per niente...di contro ho conosciuto uomini che non erano un granché di bellezza ma che avevano un modo di approcciarsi con me che mi eccitava molto.


Ho scritto più volte che non c’entra l’attrazione che dipende da altro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> E' il problema dei belli, non si applicano. Essendo stati "benedetti" da madre natura, nella maggior parte dei casi pensano che basti solo quello e li si fermano proprio.
> 
> Anche a me Brad Pitt non ha fatto sangue, soprattutto da giovane, adesso con l'età è migliorato un po', ha sempre rappresentato la classica bellezza da "patatone" americano. Tra gli  attori  Andy Garcia da giovane per me era semplicemente irresistibile.. il prototipo della bellezza biondo con occhi azzurri per me rimarrà per sempre Steve McQueen, non per niente era soprannominato "The King of cool" ..


Sai di Brad Pitt a me cosa piace? Come si bagna le labbra quando parla...anche a me il biondo con occhi azzurri non ha mai attratto molto ma quando parla lui mi diventa irresistibile...pendo nel vero senso della parola dalle sue labbra


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto più volte che non c’entra l’attrazione che dipende da altro.


E io la penso come te


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2022)

A dire la verita non è vero che la bellezza non c’entra con la relazione. A me se di una non piace il culo nemmeno la instauro una relazione. Solo il culo però, su altre parti anatomiche posso anche chiudere un occhio,per qualche giorno.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A dire la verita non è vero che la bellezza non c’entra con la relazione. A me se di una non piace il culo nemmeno la instauro una relazione. Solo il culo però, su altre parti anatomiche posso anche chiudere un occhio,per qualche giorno.


Effettivamente il culo una certa importanza c'è l'ha


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Effettivamente il culo una certa importanza c'è l'ha


Oh casualmente se una ha un bel culo, bello tondo ma non troppo, bello pieno ma non troppo, bello alto ma non troppo, mi sta anche simpatica ma non troppo.


----------



## Nono (3 Novembre 2022)

Quello che sostengo sempre anch'io.... ad un bel culo si perdona tutto


----------



## Lostris (3 Novembre 2022)

Penso che la natura umana sia attratta naturalmente dalla bellezza, dalle sue forme e manifestazioni.
Con debite differenze individuali rispetto al riconoscimento, si può esserne più o meno sensibili, ma secondo me mai indifferenti.

Riconosco e apprezzo la bellezza quando la vedo. La guardo. Mi piace.
Parlando di persone, ammetto sono da sempre più colpita e rapita dalla bellezza femminile che maschile. 

(Non parlo di attrazione sessuale o sentimentale, ho un orientamento di genere spiccato e implacabilmente eterosessuale, e il concetto di “bellezza” si gioca su altri piani).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2022)

Invece per me la parte anatomica più importante è il cervello.


----------



## Nono (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece per me la parte anatomica più importante è il cervello.


Si vabbè... retorica.
Eppure l'argomento l'hai aperto tu e parlava di bellezza fisica.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Oh casualmente se una ha un bel culo, bello tondo ma non troppo, bello pieno ma non troppo, bello alto ma non troppo, mi sta anche simpatica ma non troppo.


Allora ti manderò la foto del mio culo per vedere quanto ti posso stare simpatica


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che la natura umana sia attratta naturalmente dalla bellezza, dalle sue forme e manifestazioni.
> Con debite differenze individuali rispetto al riconoscimento, si può esserne più o meno sensibili, ma secondo me mai indifferenti.
> 
> Riconosco e apprezzo la bellezza quando la vedo. La guardo. Mi piace.
> ...


Sai che anche io resto rapita più facilmente da una bellezza femminile che maschile??...trovo che le donne abbiano un'armonia difficilmente avvicinabile dal genere maschile.


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Allora ti manderò la foto del mio culo per vedere quanto ti posso stare simpatica


Ovviamente nudo. Se no mi mi guardo il catalofo Vestro.


----------



## CIRCE74 (3 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece per me la parte anatomica più importante è il cervello.


Per me la bellezza fisica è oggettiva...una persona bella lo è per tutti perché rientra in determinati canoni... l'attrazione fisica invece scatta quando i canoni fisici sono affiancati da altre varianti come il modo di porsi e comportarsi che creano empatia con l'altra persona e fanno apparire la persona desiderabile ma non da tutti... è un legame che nasce tra due persone.


----------



## Lostris (3 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che anche io resto rapita più facilmente da una bellezza femminile che maschile??...trovo che le donne abbiano un'armonia difficilmente avvicinabile dal genere maschile.


Io penso che il femminile - nelle linee e forme - raggiunga livelli ineguagliabili.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

Diciamo che gli uomini belli sono pochi. A parte mio figlio


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si vabbè... retorica.
> Eppure l'argomento l'hai aperto tu e parlava di bellezza fisica.


Anche perché il cervello non si vede… io sono colpita dallo sguardo di un uomo, dal sorriso e soprattutto dalle mani


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che gli uomini belli sono pochi. A parte mio figlio


I figli sono sempre bellissimi  pochi uomini belli basta vedere quelli giusti…


----------



## spleen (4 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io penso che il femminile - nelle linee e forme - raggiunga livelli ineguagliabili.


Concordo, talvolta c'è qualcosa di prodigioso.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> I figli sono sempre bellissimi  pochi uomini belli basta vedere quelli giusti…


I figli sono bellissimi per la mamma ma poi se non lo sono lo sa anche la mamma. Sempre ritenuto una cazzata dire in giro che il proprio figlio è bello quando non lo è.


----------



## spleen (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che gli uomini belli sono pochi. A parte mio figlio


Mia madre invece non perdeva occasione, quando mi sono sposato per dire che mia moglie era meglio di me....


----------



## Foglia (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece per me la parte anatomica più importante è il cervello.


Brad può piacere o non piacere, ma in ogni caso NON È un cesso . Recentemente qualcuno mi ha detto che la Ferragni non è gnocca, perché non abbonda in culo e tette, e al che ho pensato che va bene la rispondenza a certi canoni o a certi gusti, ma definire appena carina la Ferragni mi pare inserire nella sua valutazione estetica.... altro. Che non è estetica.  E parlando di estetica non mi pare né equilibrato né oggettivo 

Poi la bellezza non è estetica, o non solo senz'altro quella 






"Vestiti in fretta perché ho voglia di far festa,
sai non importa il trucco 
La bellezza è in testa"...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La oggettiva bellezza a me non suscita in automatico attrazione... Mi è capitato diverse volte di uscire con uomini oggettivamente belli ma con cui non sono arrivata neppure al primo bacio...mi accorgevo subito che non mi attiravano per niente...di contro ho conosciuto uomini che non erano un granché di bellezza ma che avevano un modo di approcciarsi con me che mi eccitava molto.


Concordo in pieno...
Quello che ci attira nelle persone...sono dettagli...particolari...sguardi...linea di pensiero...il sorriso....
Quel non so che ...quello che ti fa scattare il desiderio...la voglia ...
Non basta un bel muso...o un bel corpo...
Altrimenti scoperemmo tutti con gli stessi


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece per me la parte anatomica più importante è il cervello.


Sicuramente conta in un relazione.
Ma qui bisogna operare dei distinguo.
Se io vado in vacanza, amo anche stare in un bungalow.
Ma non comprerei un bungalow per viverci sempre, non in Lombardia, almeno.
Ciò non significa ovviamente che non apprezzi il bungalow.
Un bel culo in una relazione erotica viene apprezzato, eccome.
Sia da uomini che da donne.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che anche io resto rapita più facilmente da una bellezza femminile che maschile??...trovo che le donne abbiano un'armonia difficilmente avvicinabile dal genere maschile.


E' assolutamente vero, per un gioco di linee e proporzioni.
La donna è una bella casa ottocentesca, con archi, decorazioni, volute.
L'uomo un condominio moderno. Funzionale, piatto, lineare.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che anche io resto rapita più facilmente da una bellezza femminile che maschile??...trovo che le donne abbiano un'armonia difficilmente avvicinabile dal genere maschile.


SisiSisi sono d’accordissimo!


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno...
> Quello che ci attira nelle persone...sono dettagli...particolari...sguardi...linea di pensiero...il sorriso....
> Quel non so che ...quello che ti fa scattare il desiderio...la voglia ...
> Non basta un bel muso...o un bel corpo...
> Altrimenti scoperemmo tutti con gli stessi


Un bel muso....mica sono cani


----------



## Nono (4 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Brad può piacere o non piacere, ma in ogni caso NON È un cesso . Recentemente qualcuno mi ha detto che la Ferragni non è gnocca, perché non abbonda in culo e tette, e al che ho pensato che va bene la rispondenza a certi canoni o a certi gusti, ma definire appena carina la Ferragni mi pare inserire nella sua valutazione estetica.... altro. Che non è estetica.  E parlando di estetica non mi pare né equilibrato né oggettivo
> 
> Poi la bellezza non è estetica, o non solo senz'altro quella
> 
> ...


Personalmente la Ferragni la trovo una bella donna, ma no certamente una gnocca.
Le gnocche sono altre  e non è questione di tette o culo ....


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E' assolutamente vero, per un gioco di linee e proporzioni.
> La donna è una bella casa ottocentesca, con archi, decorazioni, volute.
> L'uomo un condominio moderno. Funzionale, piatto, lineare.


Che immagine triste


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> SisiSisi sono d’accordissimo!


Chissà perché non avevo dubbi


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Personalmente la Ferragni la trovo una bella donna, ma no certamente una gnocca.
> Le gnocche sono altre  e non è questione di tette o culo ....


La mia autostima sta andando sotto terra...se la Ferragni non è gnocca io che sono???


----------



## Foglia (4 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Personalmente la Ferragni la trovo una bella donna, ma no certamente una gnocca.
> Le gnocche sono altre  e non è questione di tette o culo ....


Possiamo discutere finché vuoi sul fatto che sia o non sia oggettivamente una figa "astrale", o semplicemente sia figa. Da qui a dire che raggiunge appena livelli di "sufficienza" direi che ne corra


----------



## Nono (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La mia autostima sta andando sotto terra...se la Ferragni non è gnocca io che sono???


Appunto.
Tu chissei????


----------



## Nono (4 Novembre 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Possiamo discutere finché vuoi sul fatto che sia o non sia oggettivamente una figa "astrale", o semplicemente sia figa. Da qui a dire che raggiunge appena livelli di "sufficienza" direi che ne corra


Ho detto che è una bella donna ... dove hai letto "sufficienza"?


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Tu chissei????


Una gnocca al cubo


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Che immagine triste


Trovi?


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Trovi?View attachment 10652


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Trovi?View attachment 10652


Ho cambiato idea


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


Quello è a Pechino. Noi a Milano abbiamo il "bigolo storto".


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quello è a Pechino. Noi a Milano abbiamo il "bigolo storto".View attachment 10653


Volevate copiarci la Torre di Pisa


----------



## omicron (4 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quello è a Pechino. Noi a Milano abbiamo il "bigolo storto".View attachment 10653


sono orrendità


----------



## Foglia (4 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ho detto che è una bella donna ... dove hai letto "sufficienza"?


Lo ricollegavo non al TUO giudizio, ma a quello da cui mi era partita la riflessione.


----------



## Lostris (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece per me la parte anatomica più importante è il cervello.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I figli sono bellissimi per la mamma ma poi se non lo sono lo sa anche la mamma. Sempre ritenuto una cazzata dire in giro che il proprio figlio è bello quando non lo è.


Non si coglieva la mia autoironia?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente conta in un relazione.
> Ma qui bisogna operare dei distinguo.
> Se io vado in vacanza, amo anche stare in un bungalow.
> Ma non comprerei un bungalow per viverci sempre, non in Lombardia, almeno.
> ...


La mia era una battuta.
E il cervello si manifesta nello sguardo, nella voce, nelle parole che sono ciò che attrae ME.
La discussione l’ho aperta perché veniva negata la bellezza.
La bellezza esiste, ma non è così rilevante per tutti.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia era una battuta.
> E il cervello si manifesta nello sguardo, nella voce, nelle parole che sono ciò che attrae ME.
> La discussione l’ho aperta perché veniva negata la bellezza.
> La bellezza esiste, ma non è così rilevante per tutti.


A me la bellezza interessa, mia più che quella di attori e personaggi famosi quella che ho attorno.
E dove abito io ne vedo poca.
Case brutte, in disarmonia col paesaggio, città squallide al di fuori dei centri storici.
Guardavo una vecchia foto del Tombon de San Marc e mi son reso conto di come sia palese  come la volontà di rendere bello ciò che ci circonda si sia persa.
L'attuale piazza/parcheggio ha l'armonia del desktop di un computer da ufficio, pieno di cartelle sparse qua e là.
Ecco, di questa bellezza ho fame.
Della bellezza dell'armonia, che può trovarsi in un bel corpo femminile, certo, ma anche in tutto quello che ci circonda.
Ricordando che l'armonia ha anche qualcosa di matematico, anzi.
E' pura matematica.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La mia autostima sta andando sotto terra...se la Ferragni non è gnocca io che sono???


Ecco il punto era questo. Ovviamente non riferito a te, non ti conosco, né a nessun altro.
Però tutti andiamo per strada e non è che incrociamo tutti i giorni persone bellissime, infatti si dice bellezza straordinaria.
Generalmente tendiamo a sminuire la bellezza di chi è in vista per il proprio aspetto. Credo che, a volte senza consapevolezza, si tenda a porli in una categoria a parte e basti un piccolo particolare per dire che poi non è un granché.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco il punto era questo. Ovviamente non riferito a te, non ti conosco, né a nessun altro.
> Però tutti andiamo per strada e non è che incrociamo tutti i giorni persone bellissime, infatti si dice bellezza straordinaria.
> Generalmente tendiamo a sminuire la bellezza di chi è in vista per il proprio aspetto. Credo che, a volte senza consapevolezza, si tenda a porli in una categoria a parte e basti un piccolo particolare per dire che poi non è un granché.


Perché penso che sia difficile accettare di vedere la perfezione...avendo noi tutti difetti fisici vogliamo avere la certezza che anche chi è dotato di una straordinaria bellezza sia comunque umano, quindi soggetto alle nostre imperfezioni che magari possono essere meno visibili ma in qualche modo devono esserci...non per niente quando vediamo una persona apparentemente perfetta nell'aspetto fisico tendiamo a catalogarla come poco intelligente magari senza conoscerla.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché penso che sia difficile accettare di vedere la perfezione...avendo noi tutti difetti fisici vogliamo avere la certezza che anche chi è dotato di una straordinaria bellezza sia comunque umano, quindi soggetto alle nostre imperfezioni che magari possono essere meno visibili ma in qualche modo devono esserci...non per niente quando vediamo una persona apparentemente perfetta nell'aspetto fisico tendiamo a catalogarla come poco intelligente magari senza conoscerla.


Secondo me perché chi ha parecchie qualità fa anche un po' paura.
Non che Brad Pitt mi impensierisca, ma il tizio che fa grondare ormoni alla donna che mi piace magari sì.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me perché chi ha parecchie qualità fa anche un po' paura.
> Non che Brad Pitt mi impensierisca, ma il tizio che fa grondare ormoni alla donna che mi piace magari sì.


Cappero....se conosci uno così presentalo a me


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si coglieva la mia autoironia?


Certo. Parlavo in generale . A te ti conosco


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Perché penso che sia difficile accettare di vedere la perfezione...avendo noi tutti difetti fisici vogliamo avere la certezza che anche chi è dotato di una straordinaria bellezza sia comunque umano, quindi soggetto alle nostre imperfezioni che magari possono essere meno visibili ma in qualche modo devono esserci...non per niente quando vediamo una persona apparentemente perfetta nell'aspetto fisico tendiamo a catalogarla come poco intelligente magari senza conoscerla.


Per dire tutte le attrici, che reputavo belle, ma non stra-ordinarie, incontrate di persona mi hanno sconvolto per la loro bellezza e luminosità, certamente  minore nei film. Dico Stefania Sandrelli, Catherine Spack, Monica Guerritore, Vanessa Incontrada, Virna Lisi (lei mai sminuita) Debora Caprioglio...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo. Parlavo in generale . A te ti conosco


...e anche mio figlio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire tutte le attrici, che reputavo belle, ma non stra-ordinarie, incontrate di persona mi hanno sconvolto per la loro bellezza e luminosità, certamente  minore nei film. Dico Stefania Sandrelli, Catherine Spack, Monica Guerritore, Vanessa Incontrada, Virna Lisi (lei mai sminuita) Debora Caprioglio...


Ma scusa bruny...
Dove minchia vivi per aver visto tutte ste attrici?
Io spesso manco vedo la mia vicina
Da me la persona che vedo più spesso è il mio sindaco non la Incontrada


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma scusa bruny...
> Dove minchia vivi per aver visto tutte ste attrici?
> Io spesso manco vedo la mia vicina
> Da me la persona che vedo più spesso è il mio sindaco non la Incontrada


La Sandrelli e Virna Lisi le avevo viste a Porto Rotondo. Catherine Spack per strada e a teatro e la Incontrada per strada, zona via Manzoni a Milano. Debora Caprioglio portava a spasso il cane a Roma, nella piazzetta dove avevo parcheggiato, vicino a via Zanardelli. Monica Guerritore l’ho vista a teatro al suo esordio nel Giardino dei ciliegi.
Ho visto anche Mariangela Melato tra il pubblico a teatro era splendente. E anche Milva, credeva di essere splendente, invece no. Mina a teatro, bella.


----------



## danny (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La Sandrelli e Virna Lisi le avevo viste a Porto Rotondo. Catherine Spack per strada e a teatro e la Incontrada per strada, zona via Manzoni a Milano. Debora Caprioglio portava a spasso il cane a Roma, nella piazzetta dove avevo parcheggiato, vicino a via Zanardelli. Monica Guerritore l’ho vista a teatro al suo esordio nel Giardino dei ciliegi.
> Ho visto anche Mariangela Melato tra il pubblico a teatro era splendente. E anche Milva, credeva di essere splendente, invece no. Mina a teatro, bella.


Milva l'ho conosciuta di persona.
Le altre no.


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per dire tutte le attrici, che reputavo belle, ma non stra-ordinarie, incontrate di persona mi hanno sconvolto per la loro bellezza e luminosità, certamente  minore nei film. Dico Stefania Sandrelli, Catherine Spack, Monica Guerritore, Vanessa Incontrada, Virna Lisi (lei mai sminuita) Debora Caprioglio...


Mi è capitato di vedere su Instagram una foto che ritraeva Elena Santarelli e la Marcuzzi in mezzo a delle infermiere quando la prima aveva il bimbo in ospedale...vedendole mischiate alle persone "normali" si capisce perché loro sono in televisione e noi no


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Personalmente la Ferragni la trovo una bella donna, ma no certamente una gnocca.
> Le gnocche sono altre  e non è questione di tette o culo ....


Anche io la penso come te è una bella donna, ma troppo “costruita” sempre perfetta, sempre truccata, sempre in ordine…beh poi a tette e a culo non è messa neanche bene


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di vedere su Instagram una foto che ritraeva Elena Santarelli e la Marcuzzi in mezzo a delle infermiere quando la prima aveva il bimbo in ospedale...vedendole mischiate alle persone "normali" si capisce perché loro sono in televisione e noi no


prova a vederle senza trucco  e li si capisce la bellezza di una donna


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> prova a vederle senza trucco  e li si capisce la bellezza di una donna


Questa è la classica storiella che in genere si raccontano le donne per sminuire le "bellone"


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Questa è la classica storiella che in genere si raccontano le donne per sminuire le "bellone"


ho visto donne truccate bellissime  ma poi viste di mattina quando entravo per lavoro  sembravano altre persone ,  in piscina  mi domando che trucco portano  che non va via con l'acqua   anche le ciglia finte ,


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho visto donne truccate bellissime  ma poi viste di mattina quando entravo per lavoro  sembravano altre persone ,  in piscina  mi domando che trucco portano  che non va via con l'acqua   anche le ciglia finte ,


C'è il trucco che non va via con l'acqua...a me il trucco ha sempre dato fastidio...metto solo la matita e il mascara.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> C'è il trucco che non va via con l'acqua...a me il trucco ha sempre dato fastidio...metto solo la matita e il mascara.


A me piace truccarmi un pochino  senza esagerare, mi fa sentire più carina e più in ordine, soprattutto quando vado al lavoro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> A me piace truccarmi un pochino  senza esagerare, mi fa sentire più carina e più in ordine, soprattutto quando vado al lavoro.


Io metto in inverno una base sul viso per uniformare il colorito ..e sulle labbra un burrocacao colorato....
Tempo totale...30 secondi?
Ci tengo al mio aspetto


----------



## Angie17 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io metto in inverno una base sul viso per uniformare il colorito ..e sulle labbra un burrocacao colorato....
> Tempo totale...30 secondi?
> Ci tengo al mio aspetto


Io metto come te una base, mascara con sotto il primer quindi ciglia lunghissime    e rossetto non vistoso perché ho le labbra carnose già di mio..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Io metto come te una base, mascara con sotto il primer quindi ciglia lunghissime    e rossetto non vistoso perché ho le labbra carnose già di mio..


Belle le labbra carnose...le mie sono ...nella norma...ma mi sono sempre piaciute...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io metto in inverno una base sul viso per uniformare il colorito ..e sulle labbra un burrocacao colorato....
> Tempo totale...30 secondi?
> Ci tengo al mio aspetto


Ci metto pochi minuti a truccarmi  non faccio mascheroni e non uso quasi mai il rossetto per non lasciare tracce


----------



## Angie17 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Belle le labbra carnose...le mie sono ...nella norma...ma mi sono sempre piaciute...


Devo sempre stare attenta a non esagerare con il rossetto , diventano subito volgari..

Quindi ti piacciono le mie tette e le mie labbra. Posso sperare??


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io metto in inverno una base sul viso per uniformare il colorito ..e sulle labbra un burrocacao colorato....
> Tempo totale...30 secondi?
> Ci tengo al mio aspetto


La mattina ho a disposizione ben 10 minuti per prepararmi!!!!...faccio appena in tempo a non uscire in mutande


----------



## Angie17 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La mattina ho a disposizione ben 10 minuti per prepararmi!!!!...faccio appena in tempo a non uscire in mutande


 magari in ufficio sarebbero pure più contenti..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Devo sempre stare attenta a non esagerare con il rossetto , diventano subito volgari..
> 
> Quindi ti piacciono le mie tette e le mie labbra. Posso sperare??


sei sulla buonissima strada!


----------



## Angie17 (4 Novembre 2022)

@CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75
Circetta, verrai al nostro matrimonio vero??


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> @CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75
> Circetta, verrai al nostro matrimonio vero??


Come no!!!!...se vorrete potrei fare da testimone


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> @CIRCE74 @bravagiulia75
> Circetta, verrai al nostro matrimonio vero??


A breve stiliamo la lista degli invitati...


----------



## Angie17 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A breve stiliamo la lista degli invitati...


Città mia o città tua?  .. da me è più romantico eh ..


----------



## CIRCE74 (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A breve stiliamo la lista degli invitati...


Solo una cosa...leggo in altra discussione che non mangiate carne...per quanto mi riguarda io la carne la mangio e come!!!...pensate anche a me quando decidete il menù...mi basta una bella bistecca alla fiorentina...al sangue


----------



## Angie17 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Solo una cosa...leggo in altra discussione che non mangiate carne...per quanto mi riguarda io la carne la mangio e come!!!...pensate anche a me quando decidete il menù...mi basta una bella bistecca alla fiorentina...al sangue


Nooo la carne rossa noo   ... Circe mia mi decadi ... vabbè che nella tua regione è quasi normale..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Solo una cosa...leggo in altra discussione che non mangiate carne...per quanto mi riguarda io la carne la mangio e come!!!...pensate anche a me quando decidete il menù...mi basta una bella bistecca alla fiorentina...al sangue


Dai concessa....
Per una volta!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Nooo la carne rossa noo   ... Circe mia mi decadi ... vabbè che nella tua regione è quasi normale..


E...si ... è nel suo DNA...


----------



## ologramma (5 Novembre 2022)

Qui le ragazze tubano ,gatta ci cova


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Questa è la classica storiella che in genere si raccontano le donne per sminuire le "bellone"


Una volta da me per lavoro giravano le diapositive delle attrici.
Ecco, un file,  corretto, ritoccato, stampato, condiviso, non credo rappresenti la realtà come evidenziavano quelle diapositive.


----------

